# Ventless Fireplaces



## conarb (May 3, 2010)

What's the story on these ventless fireplaces, apparently  they burn a gel?  How can a burning flame of any kind not produce  combustion gasses? Here's something on them


----------



## JBI (May 4, 2010)

Conarb - The link goes to a story on gas-log fireplaces, LP or natural gas. Properly burning LP or natural gas produces CO2 and water vapor only. CO is only a problem when the gas is not being burned completely, so maintenance is THE issue to be dealt with. Same could be said for any fuel fired appliance. The unvented units, I believe, are required to have the oxygen depletion sensors to be considered compliant.

What you describe in your post sounds more like a sterno can. Great for warming food, but not much else...


----------



## peach (May 4, 2010)

Ventless fireplaces burn efficiently.. (like 99% efficiently).. they get hot and can suck the air out of the room when they aren't working properly.. which is why the Ox depletion sensors are required.


----------

